# Advent T11 Upgrade



## Switchbackrawr (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey guys, i am new to the building scene, and i just wanted to check. if i could upgrade my computer with a new graphic card, and ram. Also help finding a driver.

the system specs are below

Intel Pentium 4 550J (3.4 GHz) 
Motherboard MS 7046 
Memory 512 MB DDR RAM - (2x 256 - PC3200) 
Hard Drive 250GB WD2500JD Western Digital 7200RPM SATA 
CD Drive Artec DHM-G48 16X DVD-ROM
Pioneer DVR-108DB DVDRW 
Video Card nVidia GeForce 6600 (256 MB) 
Sound Card Realtek High Definition Audio (Azalia) 
Modem Modem/Analogue/Digital TV tuner CTX918_V2 
Network Card VIA Rhine III VT6105 

I Want to upgrade the Graphic card to a 
BFG GeForce 8600 GT http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-047-BG&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=912

Would that work with the motherboard ETC?

Also, what RAM could i get that would work. 1GBIsh +. (links would be great!) Thanks 

Also scanning the internet i cant seem to find drivers for the Network Card VIA Rhine III VT6105, any help on that will be of great help.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Switchbackrawr (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry for the rush, but can anyone help?


----------

